# Changing kit - reevaluate beans?



## Taff (May 5, 2015)

Back from working away for a week and dialling in the Fracino Classic I've been rebuilding.

Only using what I would call crappy beans for this - some waitrose monsoon mulabar for example.. but I'm surprised how good even these taste!

I'm thinking this could lead to going around in circles with what beans i think I like as I change my kit!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Ive done a similar thing recently and revisited beans that I tried with my previous setup. I almost enjoyed some beans in the L1 which I struggled with before the L1 arrived - the machine made the beans far more tollerable


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Interesting idea. When I first got my classic and MC2, the seller gave me some Sq Mile red brick. I didn't get on with it at all, really sour. Ever since I've run a (square) mile whenever Sq Mile are mentioned. Almost certainly down to my uneducated palate, crap grinder and general n00bness at the time. Maybe I should give them another go on the 65E and r58? People seem to rate them so maybe I should try again and do them justice.

I recently had the misfortune to run out of coffee before my next batch arrived and was 'forced' to buy a bag of something that sounded half decent from the local M&S. It was that or no coffee for 2-3 days. What a mistake that was! I came very close to binning the whole bag and putting unrested Rave beans in. I persevered with them but had to give the grinder and machine a good clean after that bag of sheep's nuggets had gone through. But at least I was able to give the Mocha Java a few days to rest.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

hotmetal said:


> Interesting idea. When I first got my classic and MC2, the seller gave me some Sq Mile red brick. I didn't get on with it at all, really sour. Ever since I've run a (square) mile whenever Sq Mile are mentioned. Almost certainly down to my uneducated palate, crap grinder and general n00bness at the time. Maybe I should give them another go on the 65E and r58? People seem to rate them so maybe I should try again and do them justice.
> 
> I recently had the misfortune to run out of coffee before my next batch arrived and was 'forced' to buy a bag of something that sounded half decent from the local M&S. It was that or no coffee for 2-3 days. What a mistake that was! I came very close to binning the whole bag and putting unrested Rave beans in. I persevered with them but had to give the grinder and machine a good clean after that bag of sheep's nuggets had gone through. But at least I was able to give the Mocha Java a few days to rest.


Give red brick a go again. I think it's a more developed roast these days. Easier to extract and more caramel notes, even on my classic.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I've noticed that as well. I've got to grind a bit finer for the lever as opposed to the classic. And having only dregs in my cupboard (shouldn't have been so tight and should've bought some more before now) I decided to buy some supermarket 'Taylor's espresso' to get me by, which turned out disgusting.. Even in milk!

Though, of the beans I did have, when I got the lever home I found I enjoyed them (Round Hill Spring and RedTail Apaneca) when I wasn't as struck when using the classic.


----------



## Taff (May 5, 2015)

Its what I'm finding - everything is more palatable, so I'm thinking stuff i'd written off i need to revisit. That and Ive come to the conclusion that I like wogan riposo, but non of their other offerings so I'm left with going back to rave or extract (neither of which blew my mind previously) or something new. Maybe wait until the royal is up and running.. as I expect that will change things again!


----------

